# Fresh Water



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you use the water freshener chemicals or just add a little
bleach to your tank?
Do you filter when you fill or cartridge filter under the sink?
Do you haul bottled water for drinking purposes?

I should have started this as a poll I guess
Ed


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

The only time we ever used bleach in the water system was in the hot water tank. A little water got left in it, and the next time we went to use it, it smelled like sulphur.







We ran bleach through, flushed with fresh water and that fixed it right up. We take bottled water to drink. We only use water in the tank for cooking & washing.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Use bleach to disinfect your fresh tank and plumbing.
Filter at the tap. Why filter wash water? That's a waste of money.
If you filter at the tap there is no need to haul bottled water leaving more room for beer.

John


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

John, 
I like your thought process.
Always make sure you have enogh beer !!!!

Wes


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I do the bleach mixture to disinfect the fresh water tank
But 90% of the time we carry bottle water

Don


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I do the bleach/disinfect every 3-4 months. Haven't found any cooties or objectionable odors or tastes - yet. In between, I drain and refill the tank fairly often. I extended the drain and fastened a valve to the side of the steps frame, so I can drain without doing the backstroke on the ground. I use no filters. I am leery of all filters, as they provide a LOT of surface area for bacterial growth. If a chlorine-killing charcoal filter is used, it should be downstream of any other filters, so that water in those other filters remains chlorinated. 
I won't have a charcoal filter. The taste is is the price of disinfected water.

Of course, if the local water is really grim, we use bottled for drinking.

Sluggo

Licensed water/wastewater treatment operator/laboratory supervisor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We sanitize the tank with a bleach solution and then do a couple of rinses to make sure it's all gone.

We use an outside filter when filling the tank. I don't wash dishes inside the TT, Just fill a tub with hot water and do them outside. The filter is mainly to make sure we don't have yucky water to brush teeth and shower with.

We always bring a couple of the 2 1/2 gallon Sparklett's water containers from the market (used for making coffee and for cooking with) as well as individual drinking water bottles, easy to grab and take along.

Dawn


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We sanitize a couple of times each season but never use a filter, of course we always fill at home and not on the road. We may rethink that when we start fulltiming, but for now I don't worry about bringing drinking water or anything besides fill the tank, turn on the pump and open the faucet.

Also a Licensed Wastewater treatment operator, which means I really know my ...., at least the state thinks so.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We've only dry camped once and we were knew to the OB and TT experience at that time so we took a butt ton of bottled water.

The rest of the trips were at CG's with water and electric. I rigged a Calgon in line water purifier with hose connections, built a little stand to hold it up right and hook it betwen the CG faucet and OB city water connection. A couple of the CG's water at the spicket was a color/aroma that woulda made a billy goat puke.

Dave

U.S. Navy version of a certified waster management supervisor, which means they think I'm full of.....


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Dave,Larry,sluggo,
You guys sure know your...Maird!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Clean the tank after the dewinteriztion process and then call it good. We don't drink the water from the Outback, but rather bottled water.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> Dave,Larry,sluggo,
> You guys sure know your...Maird!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We do a combo.

Use bleach to clean our system
Flush the system often
Never leave water sitting in the tank while in storage
Use bottle water for drinking

Still have little ones who like bath water so I wish our water system to be clean and clear.

Thor


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We use bottled water to drink. Use the water in the tank for everyting else without a filter. I usually drain and sanitize the tank after each trip then fill it and leave. We live in earthquake country and it is and an easy way to store emergency water and I could take it with me if I have to. Kind of wastefull but we drain the tank before leave to camp except for a few gallons to cut down on weight.


----------

